# Model shoot... Would love some critique!



## sparrowblue (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  Also... some of these are super low res, because I uploaded them to my FB fan page.  So... please don't critique that (unless you really feel the need).


----------



## ghache (Jan 28, 2011)

I think they are nice. Love the skin tones in the last 2.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 28, 2011)

they all look good...


----------



## maruffner (Jan 28, 2011)

very pretty model


----------



## simonydes (Jan 28, 2011)

i think they look great my fav ones r the first and fourth..they look great..actually i like all of the close ups i dont care for the ones with the fence showing but thats just me. pretty make up on the girls as well! i think this was well done. 
im assuming its an accessory photoshoot since right now i have the need to go to a store and buy some necklaces and something sparkly =)


----------



## Frequency (Jan 29, 2011)

First and third are my fav.

Regards


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 29, 2011)

i like the compositions of them, I do think they could use some more lighting though.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice series.  Great colors, composition, and final product.


Regards,
Jake


----------



## mishele (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the last one a lot. The only thing I would change about it is the crop. I would get rid of the bright part on the right side. It is drawing my attention away from the beautiful lady.

I also like the first one but I can't get over why you cutoff the crown!! :hug::In my mind that crown is a very interesting part of the photo. It's like an unfinished story w/ it cutoff. Anyway my 2 cents........=)
Keep shooting!!


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 30, 2011)

excellent work, all around.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## Studio7Four (Jan 31, 2011)

1)  Very nice shot.  I like the composition here.  The model's body is turned into the frame nicely, towards what is an appropriate amount of "dead space".  (I also like that it's not really dead space, the white flowers give just enough life to that portion of the image.)  I actually like that you cropped some of the crown's top.  That crown is a great choice for this model, it works very well with her complexion and hair; it is ornate enough to add something to the image, but by cropping some of it out the crown does not dominate that portion of the shot, my eye still settles on the model's face.  The only negative that stands out to me is the tuft of hair escaping out of the top of the crown, hanging over it image right.  If it can be done well I'd try to clone that bit out.  (Remembering to keep an eye on and to wrangle hair is always a weakness when I shot models, so I understand.)

2)This is the weakest shot in the group (not that it's horrendous by any means).  First thing I notice is that the model looks very rigid, not comfortable at all.  Her body is very vertical; her arms are very straight down to hands which seem to be holding on to the rail (rather than just resting on it); the opposing angles between her body (facing well to camera left), face (well to camera right) and eyes (probably pointing at the camera but seem to be looking back to camera left) give the impression she's contorting a bit; her mouth being closed suggests some concentration or effort to maintain this position (contrast the feeling her mouth gives with the images right above and below).  I actually suspect she was more comfortable in this position than it comes across, but that's what these visual clues tell me.  Slightly turning her body and face back toward the camera, giving her head a slight tilt, and relaxing the mouth would make a large difference I suspect.  The lighting also seems a bit flat - perhaps this was a case of trying a bit too hard to use the fence when it wasn't meant to be? 

3)  Another shot that I really like.  I like the slight tilt up to her chin and eyes, it conveys a certain optimism to the shot.  The only slight critique I have is that the focus seems to be more on the flower in her hair than on her near eye.  They're both in almost the same place so the difference isn't much, but there is enough detail (particularly in the dark petal at 6:00) and enough light striking the center petals that my eye wanders that way, away from her eye.  Nonetheless, a beautiful capture.

4)  Another one that I really like.  I like the quality of the lighting here - it's _maybe_ a bit flat and underexposed from the front, but the natural light as rim light in great.  In general I tend to find tilted images a bit overused but here I think it really works, particularly in conjunction with your shooting angle and her direction of gaze.  (Here comes the symmetry-loving engineer in me...)  The only negative comment I have is that the structure of her bodice (the underwire) is off to the side of her cleavage, creating on off-center feel to the area.  Okay, yes I'm a guy, but I also think that because her skin and the necklace(s) create such a large light area in that portion of the frame, the dark dress and the dark line of cleavage do catch the eye a bit, so this offset is noticeable.  Again, that's a very, very minor quibble.

5)  The second weakest of the set.  Again, I think you perhaps tried too hard to incorporate the posts.  The light on the model and posts seems very flat though there is nice light in the background.  I like this one better than #2 because her body position is more interesting, you can see some lean to her body and a tilt to her head.  I think using the center of the arch of posts was a mistake, I would have used a lower section off to the side.  Using the tall center posts puts her hands up too high - her arms are up high enough that her shoulders are slightly hunched, and her neck (and the bottom of her chin) are hidden.  For this image as-shot, you might want to look at cropping off the left, removing two and a half posts (leave the one just beside her).  That removes a lot of the flat lit bush, so the overall lighting becomes more balanced.  It removes the posts which begin to get shorter, so the viewer can be fooled into thinking the posts continue to get taller off camera left.  And it moves her off center which I think would work very well with her body position.

Overall I like them, I'm just trying to nit pick because that's the only way we learn (take or leave my advice as you choose).  I'm jealous of the quality of models (and makeup/hair/stylists) you work with.


----------



## leninglass (Jan 31, 2011)

Not much to CC. Really nice work =]


----------



## JJYRQI (Feb 1, 2011)

Really lovely colors!
Maybe you have should tried to advice for some different poses.

- - -- - -
Like my photos? Follow my blog!
rainbowpuke
- - -- - -


----------



## rabman (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like the white balance is off.  Yellow in 1, green in 2, red in 3.  I guess I'm looking at the tint in the skin tones.  Each picture seems very different.  Am I wrong?


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 1, 2011)

From a "photography" standpoing these all seem pretty good; decent pose, crop, angle and composition. What's really lacking IMHO is interraction between the subject and photographer - I would recommend working on eliciting better expressions. #1 in particular would be awesome if her expression matched the setting.


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2011)

All your shots are way too visually "busy" and full of distractions.  What is your centre of interest: the crown, hair, necklace, dress, flowers, fence, bracelet, skin, boobs etc.?  Where does the model fit in or is she the unimportant part of the picture?

From a composition point of view, you reason for taking the photo is not visually clear to the viewer.

skieur


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 2, 2011)

skieur said:


> All your shots are way too visually "busy" and full of distractions.  What is your centre of interest: the crown, hair, necklace, dress, flowers, fence, bracelet, skin, boobs etc.?  Where does the model fit in or is she the unimportant part of the picture?
> 
> From a composition point of view, you reason for taking the photo is not visually clear to the viewer.
> 
> skieur



i disagree with this...


----------



## skieur (Feb 2, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > All your shots are way too visually "busy" and full of distractions. What is your centre of interest: the crown, hair, necklace, dress, flowers, fence, bracelet, skin, boobs etc.? Where does the model fit in or is she the unimportant part of the picture?
> ...


 
Your disagreement does not mean anything unless you explain it in photographic or compositional terms.

skieur


----------



## dallasimagery (Feb 2, 2011)

skieur said:


> Your disagreement does not mean anything unless you explain it in photographic or compositional terms.
> 
> skieur



Untrue - you critiqued the photo, but cited nothing to back it up.  These are obviously just a couple of props, there's nothing "busy" about these photos. To me, it's clear that the female is the subject.


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 2, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> To me, it's clear that the female is the subject.



With each one having a rather large head piece, I would have thought they were ad shots for whomever makes the flower/crown thingies. I don't think they are way too busy, but it's difficult to be simple, interesting and effective.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 2, 2011)

#4 my fav just looking at the pic and it takes me right to the eyes.. and damm those are some gorgeous eyes


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 6, 2011)

no.4 is wow!!!

I don't know if emotions are allowed in critique  but .. when i look at the model in no.5 i see a beautifull picture of a pretty lady.. BUT when i look at the same model in no.4 i don't see a photo but i see a lady i am in love with  really ammazing!


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 6, 2011)

2, 4,  and 5 of my favorites.  Wonderful work!


----------



## skieur (Feb 6, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Your disagreement does not mean anything unless you explain it in photographic or compositional terms.
> ...


 
You obviously do NOT understand composition.  Try checking out www.photoinf.com and read some articles on composition as well as some articles on posing models for portraits.

skieur


----------



## Bourne (Feb 7, 2011)

The 4th one is beautiful, great DOF. The third one could do with a bit more oomf IMO.


----------

